# Show your black 2013 CC



## MK611 (Sep 5, 2011)

As above..let's see those black 2013 CCs!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Sunshine CC (Aug 7, 2012)

*My 2013 Exec CC*


----------



## MK611 (Sep 5, 2011)

Really nice :thumbup:


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


>


wow..i can't stop staring at this..just gorgous
i think the GA looks good on black.


----------



## ghn33 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## MK611 (Sep 5, 2011)

really nice congrats :thumbup:


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Davidb67 (Nov 2, 2005)

*Just got it!*

6 miles on the clock!
UK GT-spec, 140bhp 2.0 TDi.
Pearl Black, Desert Beige/black leather, Black headlining, Dynamic Xenons, Climate Seats, Dynaudio, Heated screen, Folding Mirrors, Rear view camera, Ambient interior lighting








[/url]
DSC_0393 by David Bradford., on Flickr
[/IMG]


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Grainy iPhone photos from the garage with no real way to host them, so don't get your hopes up. 

first drive home from the dealership 

with my wife's new 2012 Beetle 

-- 

service loaner from last year when I had my old car ... I guess a CC was meant to be?


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Davidb67 said:


> UK GT-spec


 Do me this one favor, please: show me the rear at night with the rear fog both on and off. I'm trying to sort out how to enable this on my US model. It would be very helpful to see where/how the rear fog lights up. 

Thanks :beer:


----------



## Davidb67 (Nov 2, 2005)

Farnsworth said:


> Do me this one favor, please: show me the rear at night with the rear fog both on and off. I'm trying to sort out how to enable this on my US model. It would be very helpful to see where/how the rear fog lights up.
> 
> Thanks :beer:


 
Farnsworth, I'm now out of the country for several days, but will do-so when I return, unless anyone else does so beforehand. 

regards,


----------



## GoldenLion (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is my 2013 black cc with my 2013 white cc in the background


----------



## DasAuto1295 (Apr 8, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


>


Looks absolutely amazing. Well done.







peterek said:


>



Where in IL are you located? I don't have a CC but wondering if I'll see you around. Love the Interlagos, looking at getting reps for my GTI.






2013 CC Addict said:


>


Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## VWccs+ (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm working on a deal for a black 2013 CC. Not sure if I will get it in white or black though. Hard to find a manual, but its almost a necessity since I had my GLI and GTI in MT.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Well I got it in black and probably should have got white, but I'm going to try to enjoy it and not stress about the scratches that will be there for sure. Getting the MT was very important and it just so happens that it has all the options I need or want. I bought the car on looks alone because I didn't even test drive it. It is a much different ride than my GLI or GTI. The steering is a lot lighter and a little less feedback, but I bought this because I wanted something that was great out of the box. It really is a nice car though. I have never had Bi-Xenons on any car that I have owned. Really nice.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

MK611 said:


> As above..let's see those black *2013* CCs!


So why does this thread contain pics of 2009-2012 models  

Reading comprehension > 99% of Vortex :banghead:


----------



## dawookiee15 (Aug 19, 2012)

2013 CC Addict said:


>


That looks absolutely epic! Are those Audi A8 wheels?


----------



## 2013 CC Addict (Jul 17, 2012)

dawookiee15 said:


> That looks absolutely epic! Are those Audi A8 wheels?


Reps but yes


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


>


Those wheels have me thinking about some 18" Gunmetal VMR 710's. I kinda want the GM over the MB or Silver because I think it would keep it stealth looking without being murdered out. I'm never going to lower the car. I like it the height that it is stock. I have been modifying the trucks and Jeeps for years and I just want a nice driving and handling car without all the problems that come from modifying the stock geometry. Any thoughts on whether to go with the GM, MB or Silver 710's??


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

YellowRubi said:


> Those wheels have me thinking about some 18" Gunmetal VMR 710's. I kinda want the GM over the MB or Silver because I think it would keep it stealth looking without being murdered out. I'm never going to lower the car. I like it the height that it is stock. I have been modifying the trucks and Jeeps for years and I just want a nice driving and handling car without all the problems that come from modifying the stock geometry. Any thoughts on whether to go with the GM, MB or Silver 710's??


I like the GM. Originally I had planned to get a Matte finish (same color) but the wheels weren't available at the time, looking back I am very happy I ended up with the Gloss. If you're going Matte Black, in my opinion, you need to make sure that you've got something setup for sharp contrast. AustinChappell (I think that's the name - sorry if I butchered it!) has an excellent White CC w/ Matte Black wheels that have polished edges instead of the more muted look my wheels have (they're both reps of Audi wheels).

Personally, I like the Gun Metal because my car isn't Matte Black, and the slight difference in coloring plays well with the Metallic finish.

THAT SAID: If you have a silver car, I would explore the silver or matte black finishes.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> I like the GM. Originally I had planned to get a Matte finish (same color) but the wheels weren't available at the time, looking back I am very happy I ended up with the Gloss. If you're going Matte Black, in my opinion, you need to make sure that you've got something setup for sharp contrast. AustinChappell (I think that's the name - sorry if I butchered it!) has an excellent White CC w/ Matte Black wheels that have polished edges instead of the more muted look my wheels have (they're both reps of Audi wheels).
> 
> Personally, I like the Gun Metal because my car isn't Matte Black, and the slight difference in coloring plays well with the Metallic finish.
> 
> THAT SAID: If you have a silver car, I would explore the silver or matte black finishes.


I have a black metallic CC and think the GM will look great even with all the chrome which the Silver would look great also. However, not many CC's around me with GM wheels and I like to be different.


----------



## YellowRubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Here is my CC with 18" VMR 710's. ride quality and performance are way more important than looks for me which is why I decided not to go with 19's. I must say the Hankook's have totally changed the handling of the car over stock. Steering feels heavier which is good because I always felt stock feels too light.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Those V710s look fantastic on your CC! Gunmetal was a good choice. :thumbup:


----------



## Sep R (Sep 5, 2012)

2013 CC Addict said:


>


what are you dropped on?


----------



## GLI Boosted (Dec 26, 2012)

2013 CC Addict said:


>


:thumbup: Transporter!! A8 sleekness!


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

^^ wow, amazing


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

waltern said:


>


Wow; this looks fantastic. Love the R-Line kit. I don't particularly like Bentley wheels but your setup is spot-on. What are the wheel/spacer specs, tire specs and drop? Well done!


----------



## soon2bsleeved (May 27, 2012)

*day at the beach in NY*

Yesterday at Jones Beach in LI NY.. It was cold.. Hope to put some rims & the Eibach pro kit on soon..


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Bleser said:


> Wow; this looks fantastic. Love the R-Line kit. I don't particularly like Bentley wheels but your setup is spot-on. What are the wheel/spacer specs, tire specs and drop? Well done!


Wheels are original Bentley 9X19 41 Offset, tires 235/35/19 Hankook V12, HPA SHS coils(KW V1 with custom damper valving) 25 1/8" FTG, no spacers, but going to try 4MM in front to see how it looks. Thanks for the :thumbup:


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Just picked mine Feb 22nd:
My 2013 CC


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

Damn, the R-Line front bumper is where it's at!


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

^^IK, im really iffy about the lower grill section on the R Lines..


----------



## CheckMarshall (May 11, 2007)




----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Here's mine (R-Line)














































Debadged


----------



## im_lower (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AWolfgang (May 30, 2013)




----------



## Twonks (Apr 9, 2013)

Another from the UK. (Terrible pictures and can take some more if anybody is interested in a standard car)

Mine is also a 2.0D 140hp GT.

Black and Murano red interior, 18" Wheels (although look smaller in this pic), heated front screen and washer jets, heated rear seats. black headlining.

Very impressed so far although it has a rattle from the underneath like a heat shield is loose and banging on the exhaust.


----------



## oates1906 (Jun 23, 2013)

A few bad pics but thought I'd post them anyways. 1st one is right off the lot and first day home while the 2nd is picking up after new wheels were put on. Will get better pics soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

oates1906 said:


> A few bad pics but thought I'd post them anyways. 1st one is right off the lot and first day home while the 2nd is picking up after new wheels were put on. Will get better pics soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iv got the same set of rims 










Sent from my Iphone


----------

